# Full Stats for Infernal War Machine from Baldur's Gate: Descent into Avernus



## Reaper Steve (May 18, 2019)

The Basic Maneuver states "two turns up to 90 degrees"... is that each, or in total? 
I'm pointing out it as an editing concern, not a gameplay/rules concern.


----------



## Azzy (May 19, 2019)

Reaper Steve said:


> The Basic Maneuver states "two turns up to 90 degrees"... is that each, or in total?
> I'm pointing out it as an editing concern, not a gameplay/rules concern.




Probably each.


----------



## Paul Farquhar (May 19, 2019)

Reaper Steve said:


> The Basic Maneuver states "two turns up to 90 degrees"... is that each, or in total?
> I'm pointing out it as an editing concern, not a gameplay/rules concern.




My reading is it can make two 90 degree turns during it's move. Turns of less than 90 degrees would be annoying if playing on a square grid.


----------



## LuisCarlos17f (May 19, 2019)

I guess Hasbro's hand is behind this, and I don't blame it. 

Arcanopunk or magic technology is possible in D&D but they are too expensive to be used usually in the battlefield. 

Sometimes I imagine D&D arcane spellcasters creating the equivalent of flywheel energy storage (this is technology from real life, not sci-fi speculation). Theses machines could be the end of the chavalry....if enemy spellcasters don't summon gremlins to sabotage this magic technology. 

It is curious, because the template for petitioner in 3.0 was broken but I miss it because they could be a good hook of new stories.

In the setting the souls can't be used as fuel for infernal machines, but more like "motor". Better to be used as muscle than as food. Other option spent "soul coins" aren't destroyed really but those come spirits come back to their plane. 

* Let's imagine you are an ordinary soldier in the battlefield from a D&D world. The enemy has created a war machine moved by "soul coins". These are the spirits of sinners in penance, the supernatural version of galley slave. When the penance ends the soul is forgiven and can go to the celestian planes, or an reincarnation in a superior/stronger race. How would you feel? It would be like looking a dress by human skin.  

* There was a movie "blood car" about a motor whose fuel was blood, but It guess it would easier to create biofuel from vegetables or farming vermins.  

* The lifeshape technology is canon in Dark Sun. D20 should to be ready for the biopunk, technology by living tissues, like the weapons by the tyranids from Warhammer 40.000 or the yuuzhan-vong from Star Wars legends (now they aren't canon). Don't you remember the gun in Jude Law's hand in the cover of "ExistEnZ" movie?


----------



## vecna00 (May 19, 2019)

LuisCarlos17f said:


> I guess Hasbro's hand is behind this, and I don't blame it.
> 
> Arcanopunk or magic technology is possible in D&D but they are too expensive to be used usually in the battlefield.
> 
> ...




Time to stat up a Penitent Engine!


----------



## MarkB (May 19, 2019)

So if it's fuelled by souls, does it have an infernal combustion engine?


----------



## Azzy (May 19, 2019)

It's very 40K.


----------



## LuisCarlos17f (May 19, 2019)

The term is, or it should be, "Grimdark".

Would you travel by a ship whose galley slaves are ghosts? I don't mean a ship whose crew are ghosts from a Monster High cartoon. Would you ride a Harley Davidson motorcycle what really is a undead spirit transformed in a machine by necromantic arts? 

* How would be the D&D version of T-bob, the robot(/motorscooter) from M.A.S.K. franchise?

* If I drive a autobot, or a vehicle from Kaladesh (Magic: the Gathering) and I hit over horde of zombies...how should be the XPs reward?

* Vehicles can be used to carry heavy warfare like catapults and giant crossbows. This means killing giants, dinosaurs or huge kaiju monsters may be easier.


----------



## Koloth (May 19, 2019)

Hope they clean up the rules before publishing.

How many creatures and of what size(s) can fit into the cargo hold?
Do the weight of creatures riding on the outside count against cargo capacity?
Is the Attack Maneuver in addition to the Basic Maneuver?  BM of vehicle speed + up to two 90 degree turns + the AM of vehicle speed + Ram?  Kinda how it currently reads.
On a Ram target save - if there ISN'T an unoccupied space within 5 ft, what happens?
Any size requirement/limitations for Stations?  Can a Pixie operate one as well as a Human as well as a Giant?  

Just on a quick perusal.


----------



## Azzy (May 19, 2019)

LuisCarlos17f said:


> The term is, or it should be, "Grimdark".




Nah, I mean it's very 40K... Like this looks like it should have the Khorne symbol and some chaos marines with chain swords screaming "Blood for the Blood God!".


----------



## EthanSental (May 20, 2019)

I wonder when wizkids will show a better picture of this, be curious what it looks like from different angles.


----------



## Bitbrain (May 20, 2019)

Koloth said:


> Hope they clean up the rules before publishing.
> Any size requirement/limitations for Stations?  Can a Pixie operate one as well as a Human as well as a Giant?




*snort* tiny Pixies driving huge Mad Max-type war machines.


I'm giving XP for this, as it is exactly the kind of "Stupid Awesome" idea that I love about Dungeons and Dragons.

I was already planning on including these constructs in my upcoming Eberron game as part of the Lord of Blades' forces, but now I'm DEFINITELY going to include a group of tank-piloting pixies mutated by the Day of Mourning into his organization.


----------



## Ralif Redhammer (May 20, 2019)

Stupid Awesome is right! My brother and, when we heard about these things, both started grinning like goons (we had both had a few drinks at that point, since we had made the stream event into a small party). Infernal War Machines are the kind of things players are going to love, and are going to open all sorts of new adventure ideas for DMs.


----------



## timbannock (May 20, 2019)

If you're interested in something like this, but including more than just soul-powered vehicles, check out ERF Jordan's Twisted Mithral. I reviewed it here on ENWorld: http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?659167-Twisted-Mithral


----------



## pogre (May 21, 2019)

Not sure I want it in my regular D&D game, but it does look like it would be a lot of fun to paint.


----------



## EthanSental (May 21, 2019)

The picture above isn’t great but I get the feeling wizkids is going for a scorched metal look.  I’ll wait for Pogre to surprise us with a painted one in his mini thread later on in the year


----------



## _NewbieDM_ (May 21, 2019)

look through my twitter feed, i got a bunch of pics. [MENTION=6934152]NewbieDM[/MENTION]


----------



## Wrathamon (May 22, 2019)

LuisCarlos17f said:


> I guess Hasbro's hand is behind this, and I don't blame it.




I don't. I think Chris Perkin's watched Fury Road and said I want to make a D&D campaign about that! He has also been using a lot of classic literature as a muse for his adventures. Alice in Wonderland for Out of the Abyss for example. 

"Fury Road meets Dante's Inferno" seems like a great premise to explore and it hasn't been done before. 

I feel Baldur's Gate is tacked on to be honest


----------



## pogre (May 22, 2019)

EthanSental said:


> The picture above isn’t great but I get the feeling wizkids is going for a scorched metal look.  I’ll wait for Pogre to surprise us with a painted one in his mini thread later on in the year




If I paint one it will be for a commission. 

I need a vehicle in my game more akin to the old Snotling Pump Wagons! Rowdy, drugged-up goblins are closer to my game's aesthetic. 

Still, it looks pretty cool in the pictures. Then again, I thought the big ship they made looked awesome in the pictures, but was disappointed when I saw it in person.


----------



## BBShockwave (May 23, 2019)

Eh, those are NOT the stats for this thing, but for a smaller one. This one will be Gargantuan.


----------



## Paul Farquhar (May 23, 2019)

Wrathamon said:


> He has also been using a lot of classic literature as a muse for his adventures.




Don't all DMs do that?


----------

